# If I Wanted To Start A VPN Business, Where Would I Start?



## Dimaggio1103

Having a business can be fun and exciting. But also a huge waste of time and money. Not to mention a lot of hard work and for awhile you won't make much money. I have ran a PC repair business for the past 5 years and have failed. I lost my retail shop 2 years ago and had to go off the radar for a bit. I am now getting my retail shop back up and running thanks to landing a contract for a chain of national detox centers.

My point to all this is. If you have determination, a entrepreneurial spirit, lots of time and patience and money, then go for it. I know you have a different goal, but running a business is just about the same. My piece of advice network. TAlk to everyone who is a potential client . Also come up with a business plan including expenses, and time frames.

Sorry if a ranted a bit. Anyways best of luck and if you wanna ask me any questions hit me up be glad to help a fellow entrepreneur.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> I've been thinking about this for a little while. VPNs look like they'll be more popular over the coming years so they are looking like a good business to get into. The question is, where would I start?
> 
> I know I could sign up for an affiliate program but I'd really like to do my own thing, albeit on a small scale. I have an idea of what I'd need: servers, virtualization, decent VPN software (OpenVPN, IPsec), billing, a website. If anyone has had any relevant experience of this, I'd be grateful if you'd share your experiences.
> 
> Many thanks.


My advice is don't unless you know some good lawyers who are happy to give up their time for free.

There's a growing trend where hosts / proxies are considered responsible for the content and activities on their severs. Even Tor hosts are being charged because other users have relayed from that box when downloading child porn. And with the amount of lobbying happening by the MPAA and similar copyright bullies, it's inevitable that proxies will be targeted by them next.

Also, while I know that there are legitimate uses for VPN proxies, but you have to expect that not everyone is buying into the service for legal reasons.

From a technical standpoint, there's additional problems you face being American. US laws dictate a minimum level about of logging you'd have to run (in case of the above), and that could put off a number of subscribers. So you may find you'll have to host your box in Europe.


----------



## dushan24

*Everything virtual and outside the US.*

It can actually be setup rather easy and with not a lot of start up capital.

1: Get one OpenVPN server configured under your favorite Linux distro.
2: Setup a WordPress or Joomla site with an SSL certificate to take payments
3: If interest grows, template out the first server and deploy it to X number of additional VM's

That way you don't have to worry about networking, buying hardware, the laws in the US or anything.

And if it goes bad, you only lose your time and the cost of the VM's

Regarding the server, the amount of power the VM has and the size of the subnet they give you (to an extent) and your pipe size/bandwidth cost will determine how many people you can/would want to have on an individual server.

The thought has crossed my mind to do this too...


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dushan24*
> 
> *Everything virtual and outside the US.*
> 
> It can actually be setup rather easy and with not a lot of start up capital.
> 
> 1: Get one OpenVPN server configured under your favorite Linux distro.
> 2: Setup a WordPress or Joomla site with an SSL certificate to take payments
> 3: If interest grows, template out the first server and deploy it to X number of additional VM's
> 
> That way you don't have to worry about networking, buying hardware, the laws in the US or anything.
> 
> And if it goes bad, you only lose your time and the cost of the VM's
> 
> Regarding the server, the amount of power the VM has and the size of the subnet they give you (to an extent) and your pipe size/bandwidth cost will determine how many people you can/would want to have on an individual server.
> 
> The thought has crossed my mind to do this too...


You can't take payments on the same box. VPN like that would fail PCI compliance and you could land yourself in a lot of trouble if you're taking credit card information without PCI compliance. You'd likely only be able to accept bitcoins or paypal (and with paypal clamping down on illicit customers, you may find that even paypal refuses to work with you).

It's really very easy to set up a dodgy VPN service - but you could also end up losing a lot from that. However you/he wants to make this a legitimate business, then there's a lot more hoops to jump through


----------



## parityboy

*@dimaggio*

Many thanks for your reply. I'm glad things are coming together again for you.







I've actually been trying to launch my own software business for the past couple years also, and yes it is very hard and can be depressing at times. I'm thinking of starting this as a side project.

*@Plan9*

Luckily I'm not a US citizen, so the level of headache coming my way would be reduced somewhat.









*@dushan24*

Tempting isn't it? Cloud servers can work out pricey though, depending on the strength of the VM. I know on Amazon, a _minimal_ server can work out at $90 per month. I'm wondering if it might work out better to buy a decent box from surplus, stuff it full of server NICs and colo it in a DC.

I'd imagine I'd also need some traffic management software so that I could offer different packages based on throughput. Is that sort of software available (using pfSense or vyatta) or would I have to roll my own?


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> *@dimaggio*
> 
> *@Plan9*
> 
> Luckily I'm not a US citizen, so the level of headache coming my way would be reduced somewhat.


ahh sorry mate. I just assumed from your post times.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> *@dushan24*
> 
> Tempting isn't it? Cloud servers can work out pricey though, depending on the strength of the VM. I know on Amazon, a _minimal_ server can work out at $90 per month. I'm wondering if it might work out better to buy a decent box from surplus, stuff it full of server NICs and colo it in a DC.


I use OVH. Cheap dedicated boxes, good specs and excellent services and support.


----------



## parityboy

*@Plan9*

Cheers for that, I'll take a look. Love your avatar, btw


----------



## Dimaggio1103

OP sorry I just assumed you where in the US. Lol, your headache will be much reduced in that case.

Running a business here is worse than pulling teeth while a donkey kicks you in stomach. I really hate the US when it comes to business.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> *@Plan9*
> 
> Cheers for that, I'll take a look. Love your avatar, btw


cheers mate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> OP sorry I just assumed you where in the US. Lol, your headache will be much reduced in that case.
> 
> Running a business here is worse than pulling teeth while a donkey kicks you in stomach. I really hate the US when it comes to business.


I don't feel so bad making the same assumption myself


----------



## killabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Having a business can be fun and exciting. But also a huge waste of time and money. Not to mention a lot of hard work and for awhile you won't make much money. I have ran a PC repair business for the past 5 years and have failed. I lost my retail shop 2 years ago and had to go off the radar for a bit. I am now getting my retail shop back up and running thanks to landing a contract for a chain of national detox centers.
> 
> My point to all this is. If you have determination, a entrepreneurial spirit, lots of time and patience and money, then go for it. I know you have a different goal, but running a business is just about the same. My piece of advice network. TAlk to everyone who is a potential client . Also come up with a business plan including expenses, and time frames.
> 
> Sorry if a ranted a bit. Anyways best of luck and if you wanna ask me any questions hit me up be glad to help a fellow entrepreneur.


Really...?

Did you just compare a VPN Solution Business to a PC Repair Shop?









PC repair is dead, it's been dead for over 10 years. For some god awful reason this seems to be the entry level IT guy dream job. PC Repair shops are dying off quickly. You don't need a market research team to figure that out.

You're damn lucky you landed a contract. Most of them get contracted out to large IT companies.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killabytes*
> 
> Really...?
> 
> Did you just compare a VPN Solution Business to a PC Repair Shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC repair is dead, it's been dead for over 10 years. For some god awful reason this seems to be the entry level IT guy dream job. PC Repair shops are dying off quickly. You don't need a market research team to figure that out.
> 
> You're damn lucky you landed a contract. Most of them get contracted out to large IT companies.


To be honest, I've never really understood why so many people aspire to own one either.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killabytes*
> 
> Really...?
> 
> Did you just compare a VPN Solution Business to a PC Repair Shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC repair is dead, it's been dead for over 10 years. For some god awful reason this seems to be the entry level IT guy dream job. PC Repair shops are dying off quickly. You don't need a market research team to figure that out.
> 
> You're damn lucky you landed a contract. Most of them get contracted out to large IT companies.


To be honest, I've never really understood why so many people aspire to own one either.


----------



## tycoonbob

I do a lot of PC work on the site, but it's no where near just a PC repair shop. I also do it out of my home and not a physical location. I target consumers as well as small and medium business to provide technical consulting and solutions for PCs, Networks, Storage, Security, etc, etc. I host a website, and do flyers and business cards...but that is about it. It's also not my primary job, so it's not like I rely on it.

Here recently I have started doing more Web Design'/eCommerce/CRM work, stuff I never thought I would do but find it enjoyable.

But to own a shop doing nothing but PC repair for consumers? Yeah, not going to last.


----------



## killabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> To be honest, I've never really understood why so many people aspire to own one either.


I agree. I've seen a lot of fresh faces in IT and damn near all of them talk about this dream.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> I do a lot of PC work on the site, but it's no where near just a PC repair shop. I also do it out of my home and not a physical location. I target consumers as well as small and medium business to provide technical consulting and solutions for PCs, Networks, Storage, Security, etc, etc. I host a website, and do flyers and business cards...but that is about it. It's also not my primary job, so it's not like I rely on it.
> 
> Here recently I have started doing more Web Design'/eCommerce/CRM work, stuff I never thought I would do but find it enjoyable.
> 
> But to own a shop doing nothing but PC repair for consumers? Yeah, not going to last.


To be honest mate, from what you've said in the past, I'd have thought your day job would keep you busy enough and paid enough not to need nor want any side projects.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killabytes*
> 
> I agree. I've seen a lot of fresh faces in IT and damn near all of them talk about this dream.


I can only guess it's Independence from working for the "man". But it just seems such a low skilled (and I mean that with no disrespect) ambition.

I'd love to have my own start up, but I'd want to be creating something new. Developing cutting edge technologies and what not. Sadly you need a good idea first and good ideas are not my strong point.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> To be honest mate, from what you've said in the past, I'd have thought your day job would keep you busy enough and paid enough not to need nor want any side projects.


Eh, I have my downtime. All last week I had nothing to do at work, so I got bored. This week I am on site with a client doing a 40 hour System Center Configuration Manager engagement. So my busy time comes and it goes.

I really only have one client on the side that I am spending a lot of time with, and that's the one where I rebuilt their website and introduced an eCommerce system. I'm also migrating the from ProBoard forums, to a hosted phpBB system so they can introduce ads into their forum. They are a cichlid breeder/distributor, so I get free fish/supplies out of it, as well as money. I guess I enjoy it because I am learning more about web design, SEO, ads, CRM, eCommerce, etc...and I get free stuff for one of my hobbies (cichlids). Most of the other side work I do is short term (a day or two) replacing a hub with a switch, or introducing a new wireless AP with a guest SSID for their customers, or replace a firewall, or help someone out when they panic from a failed drive on their server, or migrate a server to new hardware, etc, etc. I make great money consulting as my day job, but also on the side I make quite a bit extra. Supports my hobbies.


----------



## parityboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I can only guess it's Independence from working for the "man".


This is likely the number 1 reason people do their own thing - independence. Additionally, if it's something you're actually interested in it's less like work, and more like fun even on the darkest days. Unfortunately, markets such as PC repair or even cloud hosting are pretty oversubscribed, and the margins are thin unless you're the only game in town, so most of the time it's a volume business.


----------



## killabytes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> This is likely the number 1 reason people do their own thing - independence. Additionally, if it's something you're actually interested in it's less like work, and more like fun even on the darkest days. Unfortunately, markets such as PC repair or even cloud hosting are pretty oversubscribed, and the margins are thin unless you're the only game in town, so most of the time it's a volume business.


I think you guys nailed it.

I've always worked for "The Man" big companies. I see how people want to run on their own, and of course as IT people we tend to have our own ways.

I guess I skipped the whole repair business and went straight into other services. Hosting, data storage..etc.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Eh, I have my downtime. All last week I had nothing to do at work, so I got bored. This week I am on site with a client doing a 40 hour System Center Configuration Manager engagement. So my busy time comes and it goes.
> 
> I really only have one client on the side that I am spending a lot of time with, and that's the one where I rebuilt their website and introduced an eCommerce system. I'm also migrating the from ProBoard forums, to a hosted phpBB system so they can introduce ads into their forum. They are a cichlid breeder/distributor, so I get free fish/supplies out of it, as well as money. I guess I enjoy it because I am learning more about web design, SEO, ads, CRM, eCommerce, etc...and I get free stuff for one of my hobbies (cichlids). Most of the other side work I do is short term (a day or two) replacing a hub with a switch, or introducing a new wireless AP with a guest SSID for their customers, or replace a firewall, or help someone out when they panic from a failed drive on their server, or migrate a server to new hardware, etc, etc. I make great money consulting as my day job, but also on the side I make quite a bit extra. Supports my hobbies.


Fair enough. Not sure how I came across, but I didn't mean to sound argumentative. So my apologies if I did sound rude


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Fair enough. Not sure how I came across, but I didn't mean to sound argumentative. So my apologies if I did sound rude


Naa, your fine.


----------

